# Chain lift Vs. Cylinder lift



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

Just wanted to see what the majority would PREFER NOT WHAT THEY HAVE.

I know I PREFER chain lift all day.-too many advantages over the cylinder.

Let's hear what you all have to say!


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

What are the advantages with a chain over a cyclinder? I'm not trying to be a jerk, I'm just wondering. I've often thought of that and I can never find any point in having a chain. I've always wondered why manifactures have the chain, so this will be an interesting thread.


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

Instant Float=better scraping

The ability to short and or long chain.
with short chaining you can still transport your plow if you have pump faliure
and with long chaining, you can follow the contours of deep entry and exit ways doing commercial.
jmo
Just the two I have found to be useful while plowing.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Chain lift hands down- wouldn't even consider a cylinder direct lift. Too many disadvantages to a cylinder lift- no instant/deep float, you're in deep s*** if your pump fails, etc. 

IMO chain lift is tried and true, and the only way to go! :waving:


----------



## plowman4life (Jan 16, 2008)

chain lift. only way to go.

we have owned a couple of cylinder. they can scrape good b/c of the downpressure. but other than that they dont have any advantage over chain lift.


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

Ive used both and they both work fine. so i could care less if it is a chain or direct cylinder plow. and as far as being able to short chain the plow you can do that with a direct cylinder plow. my brother had to do that to the new Boss V he was running this year. Just take a Rachet strap and strap the plow up to the light tower.


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

I see the cylinder lifts as having just a couple pivot point where things bind and then the mounts break. Do a search Boss upper cylinder mounts breaks when stacking.

With a chain each link acts in itself to allow bind free movement and float abilities. Short chaining really isn't an issues, however I like the ability to easily adjust the chain for different ride heights.


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

I hope not everyones forgetting that either one can break. Chains can break too. Personally, owning a boss that does not have any down pressure advantages, I think the cylinder lift if better just because it eliminates a lot of unnessicary components. Like that triangle, chain, U bolts that hold the chain (another thing that can break), rings that connect the chain to the triangle or what have you. I hear lots of guys say "oh well what happens when that cylinder goes?" But I think they forget that they have a cylinder too. And the exact same thing happens when they're cylinder goes. Only real difference is it looks a lot cleaner without the chain, eliminates a lot of unnessicary components, and gives the advantage of the boss mounting system. JMO.


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

Chain lift plows are much harder on truck suspension systems and front end components.

A direct link plow will not have all the chain slap during transportation and also will allow for the blade to lift higher resulting in higher stacking capability when in use.


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

I would never own another chain lift plow, they are harder on the suspension of the truck due to the bouncing affect when you hit a bump or anything. Also as for the short chaining issue, my Hinikers have a place you can stick a pin through to hold up the plow. All you have to do is drive into a pile or something that will float the plow up and stick the pin/bolt in the hole and it stays up.

In my opinion the Hiniker is with cylinder lift is the best plow out there, I have owned 4 of them and have had no real problems to speak of.


----------



## abbert55 (Jan 13, 2006)

With a Blizzard plow, you can pin the plow up and drive to the repair facility should the cylinder fail. Also you have almost all of the weight on the plow frame where it helps you scrape clean to the pavement. The light tower is lightweight because it doesn't have to lift the plow... just hold the lights. The nice thing is I no longer have to fiddle around with hydraulic couplers that are always frozen. Also you get more weight transfer to the front wheels when lifted.... IE backing out of a snowstack. The biggest reason I prefer cly lift is I always get full lift without getting out of my truck to short chain it up.

Al


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

I have both cain and cyl. 

My cyl lift scapes just fine and when I hit up, the plow lifts instantly (less scalped lawns)

SO how do you lift the plow with a chain when the punp fails?


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

theplowmeister;512782 said:


> I have both cain and cyl.
> 
> My cyl lift scapes just fine and when I hit up, the plow lifts instantly (less scalped lawns)
> 
> SO how do you lift the plow with a chain when the punp fails?


You drive into a snow pile...it lifts up and then you short chain it up.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

bladescape2;512650 said:


> Instant Float=better scraping
> 
> The ability to short and or long chain.
> with short chaining you can still transport your plow if you have pump faliure
> ...


Lets kick thesome more we do this every year.
Ok...
We run both,
Q what picks up your plow the chain or a hydraulic ram?
I doubt a chain can do such a feat it must have a ram.
Why do you need the added parts of a fulcrum and a chain to lift a plow?

A cyl-lift Has instant float too.

I have never had to chain up a cyl-lift but if you do just use a chain or a strap.
Is being abel to use the lift chain to short chain with really a selling point?
Why do some chain lift plows have two chains and a carring chain? You have to get out and hook up or unhook to travel between accounts ?

Haven't had any problems follow the contours with my cyl-lift plows

A chain-lift's ram has to collapse to achieve float and a cyl-lift plow the cyl has to collapse or extend too.

So can you explain how this makes a chainlift so different?



plowman4life;512660 said:


> chain lift. only way to go.
> 
> we have owned a couple of cylinder. they can scrape good b/c of the downpressure. but other than that they dont have any advantage over chain lift.


The only one to have down pressure is sno-way all of the others use gravity.

Gee,, why don't they use a chain lift on more pieces of equipment if it is so good?


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

I think this poll should have specified "Of those that have used both"...

Guys that never used a cyl lift plow are usually the first to comment "I like the instant float of chain lift". That comment right there says that they're never used a cyl lift style plow. Because if they did, they'd know that you have instant float on a cyl lift as well. 

So if you've never used one how can you say you prefer chain lift since you have nothing to compare too?

About like saying "Coke or Pepsi"? "Oh, I like Coke...never tried Pepsi" 

Then how do you know you prefer Coke? 

Food for thought.


----------



## Up North (May 4, 2004)

I've used both and prefer cylinder lift. I get better down pressure when backdragging, and much less bouncing on the front end during transport. If the cylinder breaks down, just run it up onto a pile and pin it in the up position. 

Again there is no right or wrong either way, it's personal preference and neither chain lift or cylinder lift is going to go away. They both work and some may see advantages or disadvantages to either one, nice to have choices.

Buck


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

bladescape2;512789 said:


> You drive into a snow pile...it lifts up and then you short chain it up.


SO why cant I do that with the cyl lift? You do carry a tow strap or chain don't you?


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

I've owned both.

I prefer the cylinder lift.

I've never had a failure with my BOSS's....15 years, 2 different plows (dual lift cylinder & single). Never left me down...literally.

I've had 2 failures with my old Meyers. Mainly due to freezing up. Both times I've short chained to get home. I've heard and continue to hear of countless other Meyer/Fisher/Western having failures and having to short chain to limp home.

So....are Meyer/Fisher/Western more prone to lift problems? I believe so. ANY plow with quick disconnect hydraulic fittings is prone to water/dirt ingestion. Those with sealed systems will agree with me.....less problems.

So, to me, it's more the TYPE of lift more than the lift system itself thats to blame.


My BOSS can drop low and raise real high. None of my Meyers were ever able to do both.


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

I always said that the chain lift is better. But, not anymore. I just bought a Boss.
There is no more bounce with the cylinder.
Down pressure for back dragging. The Boss cylinder is upside down. When the plow is up the ram in in, when the plow is down the ram is out.
Also, i think up and down is much faster than the chain lift.
Boss's emergency kit has the ratchet tie downs, drive in to a pile and hold it up with he tie down. I like it much better then the chain lift. And i have used both. You can hold the button down to go in to float mode. I wont buy anything else but Boss. JMO. Rich


----------



## yamaguy (Aug 26, 2007)

toby4492;512690 said:


> Chain lift plows are much harder on truck suspension systems and front end components.
> 
> A direct link plow will not have all the chain slap during transportation.


I have used both and Toby's reason is the biggest in my book! I can fly over railroad tracks or hugh bumps if I want and the plow doesn't even move. Not that I do that cause it is still hard on the truck, but there are times when you hit somthing by suprise.


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

A direct linkage lift system was one of the original patents owned by Sno-Way. Now that it has expired there are other manufacturers that have gone to this type system also because they see the benefit to the vehicle.


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

theplowmeister;512993 said:


> SO why cant I do that with the cyl lift? You do carry a tow strap or chain don't you?


What'ya strap it to..the lights? Just doesn't seen safe.

I have used a cylinder lift plow before...all of the 2006-07 season..I was an older sno-way...without DP. I didn't like it. It didn't seen like instant float at all..and when I would go over bumps and unevern spots, I would leave a good amount of snow behind.

I know that a chain lift plow wiil out stack a cylinder lift plow anyday...Isn't that a good reason to go chain lift. But I do admit..a lot of ya'll like the cylinder lifts...crazy.

Hey, maybe It'll take Fisher+Western to change over to cylinder lift for me to like it. Since Douglas Dynamics ownes blizzard..It could happen, but I sure don't want it to. Keep em coming...this is intresting.


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

bladescape2;513058 said:


> I know that a chain lift plow wiil out stack a cylinder lift plow anyday...


How is that? Personally, I've experienced just the opposite.

Also, I have INSTANT drop (and adjustable too) on my BOSS.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

B&B;512946 said:


> I think this poll should have specified "Of those that have used both"...
> 
> Guys that never used a cyl lift plow are usually the first to comment "I like the instant float of chain lift". That comment right there says that they're never used a cyl lift style plow. Because if they did, they'd know that you have instant float on a cyl lift as well.
> 
> ...


 Well now that guys have replied since my first post you can see that guys that have used cyl lift plows *prefer *them.

And that was my point in my first post. Theris many cyl lift myths out there. so don't knock it till you try it, you just might like it. 

Most guys running chain lift plows still like the security of having the ability to short chain if they have the need to to do so. 
But their usually also the guys that have never used a cyl lift either.

1) You can short chain a cyl lift. 
2) You have instant float

So what are the "advantages" of a chain lift? Not looking to start a war, just looking for other peoples views that have used both.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

I have used Western, Leo and Hiniker. I think they all are about the same although I will agree with the others. The Hiniker is easier on the truck since it doesnt bounce during transport. 

I say cylinder lift  but just comes down to what you like and what your closest dealer has. For instance, I see a lot of Meyers plows on here but havent seen a Meyer plow in MN for years.


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

bladescape2;513058 said:


> What'ya strap it to..the lights? Just doesn't seen safe.


You would run a strap from the A-Frame up to the cylinder lift mounting tube. This isn't the same as a Meyer setup.


----------



## wild bill (Feb 10, 2007)

*hum!!!!!!!!!*

it's about as long as it is wide ,you arnt going to make every body happy ! got to leave about 10% in there to give somebody something to gripe about .not plow is perfect depend's on work's for you ,some people are like pig pen from peanut's there is a dark cloud following them around every wear they go ,and bad luck tap's them on there shoulder all the time .


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

bladescape2;513058 said:


> What'ya strap it to..the lights? Just doesn't seen safe.


No you strap it to the thick metal bar that the lights attach too. plenty safe and the way boss and other manufactures designed it.


----------



## nick858 (Jul 17, 2006)

I have both. I like the cyl lift better, but Ill admit, our chain lift stacks much higher.


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

Yeah, chain lift plows can stack higher, because the cylinder lift plows can only lift as high as the cylinders can extend, where a chain lift has more room to get pushed up from the snow...not by just driving higher onto the pile. Huge advantage?? I would think so.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

The jain lift will only stack as high as the blade lift.... a cyl lift plow will stack only as high as the blade will lift...
depends on how well each is designed.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

theplowmeister;513289 said:


> The jain lift will only stack as high as the blade lift.... a cyl lift plow will stack only as high as the blade will lift...
> depends on how well each is designed.


 And it depends on which set of stops are on it if it's a MM2 or Ultra, short or long.


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

theplowmeister;513289 said:


> The jain lift will only stack as high as the blade lift.... a cyl lift plow will stack only as high as the blade will lift...
> depends on how well each is designed.


Not true..a chain lift's a-frame will continue to raise up till it almost hits the light frame. 
A cylinder only has so much length of travel.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

SnoFarmer;512798 said:


> Lets kick thesome more we do this every year.
> Ok...
> We run both,
> Q what picks up your plow the chain or a hydraulic ram?
> ...


What he said.



B&B;512946 said:


> I think this poll should have specified "Of those that have used both"...
> 
> Guys that never used a cyl lift plow are usually the first to comment "I like the instant float of chain lift". That comment right there says that they're never used a cyl lift style plow. Because if they did, they'd know that you have instant float on a cyl lift as well.
> 
> ...


Now why would you go and say something like that that makes sense?



bladescape2;513058 said:


> I know that a chain lift plow wiil out stack a cylinder lift plow anyday...Isn't that a good reason to go chain lift. But I do admit..a lot of ya'll like the cylinder lifts...crazy.


Horse hockey. They both will stack just as good as the other.


----------



## nickv13412 (Nov 9, 2006)

neither, i like to go out and lift the blade by hand. that way i eliminate all moving parts, because i am much more reliable than any cylinder/chain lift. in all seriousness i have no preference, its something that really doesnt come to mind when i think of advantages and disadvantages. i dont care


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Mark Oomkes;513375 said:


> Now why would you go and say something like that that makes sense?


 :salute:



Mark Oomkes;513375 said:


> Horse hockey. They both will stack just as good as the other.


 But Mark, you didn't give us your preference..


----------



## OneBadDodge06 (Sep 22, 2004)

I think my friend's boss will stack just as high as my Western.

Never had a problem with the bounce thing....my plow is always up against my stack stops in transport.

Nor does any of my lifting components on any of my plows show any type of wear from the chain system.

They both do the job.....even my crummy good for nothing outdated chain


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

dose it really matter i want speed thats all. id take a couple inchs off the stacking height to get a plow that would drop and come up faster. i dont wanna be screwin around out in the street when i am about to be run over.


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

I've owned both chain and now I own cylinder. I will never go back to the chain. For all the reasons already stated, and I'd say that it stacks the same or higher. Really hard to tell because the snow conditions are different all the time and thats what really determines how high you can stack.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

bladescape2;513237 said:


> Yeah, chain lift plows can stack higher, because the cylinder lift plows can only lift as high as the cylinders can extend, where a chain lift has more room to get pushed up from the snow...not by just driving higher onto the pile. Huge advantage?? I would think so.


Also not true. with my boss, when the plow is on the ground the light tower is about 8 inches from the grill of the truck but if im stacking hight, the light tower will go to about a 1/4" away from the grille. there is some play in the system so that it isnt restricted to the cyl length. it seems like your just quoting manufatuer sales jargon to me. the poll says enough to close this the case.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

B&B;513393 said:


> :salute:
> 
> But Mark, you didn't give us your preference..


To be completely honest, I really don't care. I have 2 chain lifts left on big trucks, oops 1 on a Jeep too, the rest have been direct lift since '94. I had Boss V's (with direct lift) for close to 30 seasons on different trucks and I think I had one cylinder failure in that time. And that didn't matter, because it was the original 2 cylinder style. They all work.

If you want to get into plow preferences based on lift mechanism, that's another story and pretty sure everyone knows where I stand on that.


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

I've used BOTH.

Chain == stinks. Can never get enough lift and float at the same time. Plow bounces over bumps.
Cylinder == Spot on. Easer on frame. Lot's of lift and float with no jump of the truck and adjust. With the sno-way you get the forced down pressure - simply awesome!

In either case if the lifting mechanism fails you do the same thing, find a pile and ram it to raise the plow and either adjust the chain or put the clamp on the cylinder. Mute point.


----------



## 84deisel (Dec 2, 2003)

my flink is chain lifted and it does not ''stink'' I have plenty of float and if it lifts any more it would blck my view and as far as boucing around on the road, doesnt happen. The blade is 12 ft long without any wings and would never trade it for a cylinder lift.Never had any trouble with leaky couplers on my westerns because they have none and never will.


----------



## T-Trim (Nov 8, 2005)

How about where the system is mounted. In a boss the system mounts low to protect it from the elements. In a chain lift your sh!ts out in direct path of the elements. What about freezes up?


----------



## apik1 (Mar 25, 2007)

To me it does not matter I have used both and I don't see any differance. My next plow will be purchased only by ease of putting on and taking off. I have a blizzard, boss, western, meyer, snow dogg, curtis, snow way, and hiniker dealers all with in 15 min. from my house, so easy on easy off does it for me.


----------



## Runner (Jul 21, 2000)

One thing to consider, is that when pulling into or out of a place that has a severe drop (with the blade down), a cylinder lift will extend all the way out and can cause damage to the seals (seen it happen). With the chain lift, if the draw bottoms out (the point where the plow will go no lower, but there is still surface drop underneath), the cylinder is just closed all the way, and the plow just hangs momentarily. I have had two jobs that are like this, actually. One, pulling in, and the drive drops way down (place was well below road level), and another that did it when driving out of the drive - going forward (girlfriend's driveway steep approach). 
As far as the stacking thing though, I'm sorry, but I have to agree that there is more play available for higher stacking angles with a chain lifted plow as compared to a cylinder lift. With years with a Western, and years with a Boss, I feel that there is more stacking angle with the chained Western. Mine basically hits my bumper and my lights.LOL


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

Runner;514207 said:


> One thing to consider, is that when pulling into or out of a place that has a severe drop (with the blade down), a cylinder lift will extend all the way out and can cause damage to the seals (seen it happen). With the chain lift, if the draw bottoms out (the point where the plow will go no lower, but there is still surface drop underneath), the cylinder is just closed all the way, and the plow just hangs momentarily. I have had two jobs that are like this, actually. One, pulling in, and the drive drops way down (place was well below road level), and another that did it when driving out of the drive - going forward (girlfriend's driveway steep approach).
> As far as the stacking thing though, I'm sorry, but I have to agree that there is more play available for higher stacking angles with a chain lifted plow as compared to a cylinder lift. With years with a Western, and years with a Boss, I feel that there is more stacking angle with the chained Western. Mine basically hits my bumper and my lights.LOL


So why didn't you vote for the good stuff?


----------



## T-Trim (Nov 8, 2005)

Why stack when you can charge for removal. If the lot needs it. Besides all the years I've been plowing I think one of them was bad 2004-2005 NE Ohio.


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

no way... I stack to the sky. My old sno-way stacked higher than my new western vee. It had higher lift which made it easier to back up and clear stacks, curbs, etc. The down ward float was far better - because I didn't have to get out and adjust a chain to make a claim of better height or lower float. 10 season never blown a seal on the piston lift.


----------



## Up North (May 4, 2004)

just like anything else everyone has a preference. Everyone needs to keep in mind that any given plow may be able to out-stack another. Heck, I remember my dad's first Western (chain lift) could out-stack his new Western (chain lift). Just as maybe Blizzard or Boss maybe can out-stack each other. Each manufacturer is different for various reasons, each has pros & cons, which is great because it gives us options and choices...and reason for banter. 

Buck


----------



## nbenallo33 (Oct 23, 2007)

i prefer the cylinder lift plows you dont have the slack in the plow as you do the chain lift


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Runner;514207 said:


> One thing to consider, is that when pulling into or out of a place that has a severe drop (with the blade down), a cylinder lift will extend all the way out and can cause damage to the seals (seen it happen). With the chain lift, if the draw bottoms out (the point where the plow will go no lower, but there is still surface drop underneath), the cylinder is just closed all the way, and the plow just hangs momentarily. I have had two jobs that are like this, actually. One, pulling in, and the drive drops way down (place was well below road level), and another that did it when driving out of the drive - going forward (girlfriend's driveway steep approach).
> As far as the stacking thing though, I'm sorry, but I have to agree that there is more play available for higher stacking angles with a chain lifted plow as compared to a cylinder lift. With years with a Western, and years with a Boss, I feel that there is more stacking angle with the chained Western. Mine basically hits my bumper and my lights.LOL


I've had 3 Boss with close to 30 seasons and 8 Blizzards with I have no idea how many seasons and never even heard or had this problem. I'm thinking something else was wrong. Wouldn't you hit the end of the linkage\mount before this happened?


----------



## yamaguy (Aug 26, 2007)

Also with my Boss if I am pushing a big pile that I have staged and have the blade in float, it will raise up some. If I just lower the blade it seems like it has a little hydraulic resistance that keeps the blade down. We had 14 inches of wet heavy snow last week, and with the blade in scoop (which is more trip resistant) and just lowered but not in float it was like a bulldozer! I'm not sure if a chain lift would of lifted or not, but I have a feeling it would have.


----------



## abbert55 (Jan 13, 2006)

Yes, that's right. With a cylinder lift you can keep the moldbord on the ground by lowering the blade in float and then raising it just enough to place a little weight on the truck. The blade will not raise up du to the cylinder not being in flaot..... try that one with a chainussmileyflag


----------



## OneBadDodge06 (Sep 22, 2004)

Man....I have NO idea how I plowed snow today with one of those stupid chain lift plows. 

I kept waiting for the horrid bouncing all over the road when I hit a bump but maybe just maybe....there wasn't any?!?!?!?!

I Dunno....then there was this "float" light that lit up on my controller....and wouldn't ya know it....it scraped down to the concrete???


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

blade_masters;515359 said:


> Man....I have NO idea how I plowed snow today with one of those stupid chain lift plows.
> 
> I kept waiting for the horrid bouncing all over the road when I hit a bump but maybe just maybe....there wasn't any?!?!?!?!
> 
> I Dunno....then there was this "float" light that lit up on my controller....and wouldn't ya know it....it scraped down to the concrete???


I'm right with ya blade_masters!!


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Quality SR;513036 said:


> I always said that the chain lift is better. But, not anymore. I just bought a Boss.
> There is no more bounce with the cylinder.
> Down pressure for back dragging. The Boss cylinder is upside down. When the plow is up the ram in in, when the plow is down the ram is out.
> Also, i think up and down is much faster than the chain lift.
> Boss's emergency kit has the ratchet tie downs, drive in to a pile and hold it up with he tie down. I like it much better then the chain lift. And i have used both. You can hold the button down to go in to float mode. I wont buy anything else but Boss. JMO. Rich


I got to use the Boss tonight. All i got to say is, ill never by anything else. Everyone that hasnt tried a Boss plow, and doesnt think it can float, has to try one.  JMO


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

Not to resurrect an old thread or anything but...all I gotta say now that I own BOTH is...

I was wrong about this thread...BIG TIME

Cylinder lift = better plow.

Period.

Please disregard all earlier post by myself in this thread....cause they are wrong.

Merry X-Mas.


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

SnoFarmer;512798 said:


> Lets kick thesome more we do this every year.
> Ok...
> We run both,
> Q what picks up your plow the chain or a hydraulic ram?
> ...


My God....

Ain't this the truth...


----------



## murphyslaw (Oct 2, 2005)

My chain lift will out stack any cylinder lift unit out there.


----------



## Joe D (Oct 2, 2005)

murphyslaw;690587 said:


> My chain lift will out stack any cylinder lift unit out there.


I doubt it.


----------



## hinikersnowplow (Jan 23, 2007)

murphyslaw;690587 said:


> My chain lift will out stack any cylinder lift unit out there.


i don't think so . i have been told in my town from other snowplowers . saying wish they had my snowplow in which is hiniker scoop plow . i outstack them . last year piled snow 8ft high .


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

murphyslaw;690587 said:


> My chain lift will out stack any cylinder lift unit out there.


Says the voice of inexperance.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

murphyslaw;690587 said:


> My chain lift will out stack any cylinder lift unit out there.


Because you've operated how many cylinder lift plows?

I have some pics from last week that will prove you wrong, just have to get them off my cam.


----------



## blueline38 (Dec 22, 2007)

*cylinder lift*

I have used both, granted my cylinder lift is a suburbanite but still a cylinder lift. The cylinder lift seems to raise faster due to not lifting the triangle which in turn has to lift the slack in the chain. There is no bounce when transporting and like said earlier, the chain lift system only has float. You will always have the play in the chain. With my scrapelock, I lower the plow and it is held down by hydraulic pressure! I can, however, put it in float as well. I also believe that it is easier to bury a plow in a snowbank due the chain allowing the plow to sink further but that's my oppinion based on what i've seen.


----------



## Steve'sZr2 (Dec 12, 2008)

does any one have some pictures of how the cylinder lift plows like s Boss, are safety chained/ racheted during cylinder failure? I have always wondered what you do on non-chain lifted plows. I read eariler that you run into a snow pile then attach a safety strap to the light tower? I would just like to see that. (Especially on a v-plow)


I don't know whats better/ nicer yet. Im new to plowing but soon will be buying a bigger truck thus needing a new plow. It would be cool if some one could get a video of a side by side comparison of a chain lifted vs cylinder lifted on the same trucks. That way, others could see whats lifts faster, scrapes better, stacks higher, rides better.... and so on....


----------

